# Acrylic on board



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

I see a eye, ear, nose, chin & lips? I see a face. ?Forced with the flow?? and not ?Go with the flow?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

You know most people don't see the face in the background.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Sticks out like a sore thumb to me. I really like how you've hidden the face... not only does the face hide it's self... it hides its emotions. "Lost within the time of life": The lines seem like a time line to me? as if time flows with haste while the face is frozen in time... "*More haste less speed*"


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

> it hides its emotions.


Well that was me as a kid, and it is slowly catching up with me as you can see on the left


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

That's spot on Greg, I didn't really think there was any deal with the left side of the painting... it's very "indepth", a lot of thought and "meaning" as gone into it... thanks for sharing =).


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I like it. makes me feel like I'm sliding to the left though if I look at it too long....


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Im still the same person said:


> You know most people don't see the face in the background.
> 
> Greg


Also the most prominent part of the picture to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Well I saw it before you... so  heh.

"Great minds think alike"


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

> Also the most prominent part of the picture to me.


That's weird, basically anyone who has seen the original painting
doesnt notice the face, only a couple have, and about 30 or 40 of
people have seen it.
Maybe because the photo is to light, the painting is a fair bit darker.
And let me just add, this was my first painting, I have improved a lot since then :wink:

G


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice work Greg, I like it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Tone.

Greg


----------

